# Puppy Bicycle Basket



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

I need some advise and tips! I purchased a Snoozer Dog Bicycle for my pup! http://snoozerpetproducts.com/product/snoozer-dog-bicycle-basket/http://. 
Last night was the first time we tried it out! Duke did great, he sat for most of it and seem to be enjoying it, we only went around the block a few times and throughout the ride I was giving him positive reinforcement! Has anyone else used a product similar to this and provide some tips for a newbie puppy owner to get him to continue this amazing behavior? 0 Thanks!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks like a nice bike basket. I have no advice, but think it looks good, if it will be big enough for him once he's grown, too. It would be fun!

You do have him hooked in so that he can't jump out?

We need a photo, too--what were you thinking to not include one?!


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

It's an awesome basket! it's good for pups up to 15lbs and Duke is currently 5lbs! He is hooked in, however I need to buy him a harness so the point of contact is his back and not collar. 

I will post pictures soon


----------

